
Business of Software 2009: Speakers include Paul Graham, Joel Spolsky & Geoffrey Moore - pclark
http://www.businessofsoftware.org/
======
pclark
just noticed this on pg's biography:

> In 1995 he developed with Robert Morris _the first web-based application_ ,
> Viaweb, which was acquired by Yahoo in 1998

really?

------
pclark
Last year was meant to be exceptionally great. Any YC users going?

